# Crusten Manor '13



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Been working on it past 3 weeks almost there, got exterior done now tackling the interior, phew! Got a small yard  but making best of it, i envy you people with large yards! heh...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, I like the spider stained glass window!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I see stuff like this and it still amazes me the lengths haunters go to for Halloween. Erecting "structures" and additions to their homes! Really impressive!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job on this!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all! Roxy, found a nice real stained glass of the spider online, had to make myself one.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Those facades look great. It certainly took a lot of time to get those right. The kids in your neighborhood are quite lucky.


----------

